# Drastic Measures To Stop Squatters !



## roguetrader (Feb 22, 2016)

So it's Autumn 2003 - baby on the way, money in the bank, and we've just bought a new (to me) box truck already converted for living - time to go travelling for a few months before the newborn puts the brakes on for a while... Winter is on the way so we decide to go south and spend some time at the bottom of France / top of Spain. We spend a month parked with friends in the Languedoc and a few weeks in the Pyrenees - one of the most beautiful places i've ever been to..... but after all this healthy mountain air and solitude we're starting to yearn for human company - time to get toxified in Barcelona ! so we set off to visit the British Sound System contingent still hanging round Badalona since New Year. Most of our friends are in 'Boombaclot', a long term squatted warehouse but its packed to the rafters - no room at the inn... Round the corner there's 40 trucks still parked at the New Years Eve party site - to be honest the place was pretty fucking grim - rubbish everywhere and buildings full of human shit but the buzz is that everyone is due to move the next day - the site is due for demolition / rebuilding and the developer is offering 20,000 euros cash if the posse could just please FUCK OFF ! well 20 large divided by 40 trucks is like 500 euros each - not a bad little earner but obviously peeps are pretty sceptical cos we all gotta be out the gate before any money is handed over....
So the next day 40 old and knackered vehicles are coaxed into life and when the last one pulls off a suit with a briefcase jumps in the cab and (fuck me) hands over the cash ! Funny thing was that me and about 5 other English trucks just drove straight into another industrial unit on the other side of the road - all of about 100 metres from where we started... but the developer didn't care, we were off the bit they were interested in, and they were damned if anyone was gonna sneak back on later. While we watched from the roof of the new squat a team of Spanish bricklayers arrived and began to fortify the newly vacated yard. They built what seemed like the fastest rising wall in history - 4 or 5 of them worked like dogs and built a breeze block wall roughly 40 metres long by 4 metres high in half a day. They must have been on some kind of bonus scheme coz that wall went up FAST. We watched all this from the rooftop opposite - sunbathing, drinking Voldamm malt beer and sniffing K... A while later the developer told a Spanish speaking friend that his company was losing thousands a day while people parked there - something to do with contracts / deadlines etc so paying us 20 grand to leave was the cheap option.............................


----------



## warlo (Feb 22, 2016)

if there's something better than a after eviction squat, is one where the peoples get some money for it


----------

